# Dust collection question



## Mabren2 (Dec 7, 2015)

I just got a 1 hp Jet dust collector. It will get the most use at the lathe, as that is pretty much all I do right now. I will also use it at my bandsaw when making blanks, etc. I understand that it will mostly only help with the fine dust and not my chip pile, and I am fine with that. I'm just trying to address the dust from a health perspective, and not cleanliness. I also feel like I will need to invest in an air filtration unit to be more efficient, but that will be down the road.

So now that you have the background, here is my question. I am looking for ways to "mount" the hose at the lathe. My lathe sits on a cabinet against the wall. The hose will come in from the left behind the machine, and ideally I would like to have it connected to some sort of articulating or flexible arm that would allow me to adjust its position around whatever I'm turning; I am just struggling to find such a contraption. Any ideas? Also, I was wondering if you guys feel that the large dust ports sold for lathes are necessary, or if I would be better off just placing the 4" hose as close to the piece as possible? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2015)

I run my 4" hose up through the bottom of the bench to the lathe. I can move it around as needed. I don't have anything on the end of it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 7, 2015)

I have the "big gulp" hood on an articulated arm behind my lathe. It works well for bowls which I sand at a slow speed, not so good for pens and small stuff which I sand at much higher speed.

A friend has just made a collection hood, I think he used some kind of plastic pipe which he slit then softened up with a heat gun to make it pliable. He put a cap on one end, and a cap with hose adapter on the other. (He's using a shopvac, not dust collector.) He holds it to the lathe with a couple of the big round magnets that HarborFright sell for about $5.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2015)

Rockler and woodcraft both sell an articulated arm that can hold the hose and allow you to reposition it easily, For bowl tuning it's great for sanding dust, not so good for chips. If you are mainly spindle turning or pens they sell an acrylic box with a flip up shield that you can mount on the back of your bench or your lathe that encloses your work piece and that does do quite a decent job on sucking up chips as you turn. One thing you might want to consider is a separator or cyclone between the DC and your hose to separate out chips and some of the dust as it cuts down on how often you have to clean your filters. Also- down the road if you do have to replace the filter, take a look at the Wynn filters, a bit spendy but really nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Dec 7, 2015)

"https://www.pennstateind.com/store/DLGULP.html"

Not sure how to add links, so it probably won't work, but this seems to fit my needs best (this may be the one Duncan has). Ideally I would like to be able to adjust the height, but I could probably make it work. I should be able to mount it from the wall to avoid interfering with the tail stock or tool rest. The one I found at rockler might help with the height adjustment, but I'd probably have to rearrange my upper cabinet.

I'll mainly be doing bowl type turning, so I guess my best bet would be to sand in reverse to direct the dust toward the port. My DC has the canister top, is that similar to the Wynn filter mentioned. I have already considered adding a separator, but that will likely be down the road a little.

Thanks for the replies. If anyone else has any ideas on a fairly compact moveable mount let me know. Thanks!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 7, 2015)

If you are out my way any time in the near future, I have one of those big gulp hoods you can have. I didn't see enough benefit using dust collection on the lathe, so I stopped. It has been sitting on the shelf for the last year or so.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Dec 8, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> If you are out my way any time in the near future, I have one of those big gulp hoods you can have. I didn't see enough benefit using dust collection on the lathe, so I stopped. It has been sitting on the shelf for the last year or so.



Thanks man, I really appreciate that! I'm not sure if I will or not, but I will let you know for sure if I make it out that way. I'm hoping I can get it rigged up in a way that will at least help with some of the fine dust flying around.


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 10, 2015)

Here is my gizmo. Adjust to any height and will rotate 360* in all three planes.
The pickup is the box for a floor register; it comes rectangular but if you snip off the front lip it goes oval. It also already has the 4" attachment built into it. About $5.
The yellow is plastic file folder which can be moved via Velcro. For a bowl I would rotate the head to follow the shape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Mabren2 (Dec 10, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> Here is my gizmo. Adjust to any height and will rotate 360* in all three planes.
> The pickup is the box for a floor register; it comes rectangular but if you snip off the front lip it goes oval. It also already has the 4" attachment built into it. About $5.
> The yellow is plastic file folder which can be moved via Velcro. For a bowl I would rotate the head to follow the shape.
> View attachment 92699 View attachment 92700



Thank you! That is pretty much what I'm looking for/trying to come up with. I really appreciate you sharing that, great idea.


----------

